# [Q] changing icons in app drawer



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

GC 2.0 FE
EE4
Theme Minimal w/ battery patch

Just installed this theme and love it. One dislike is that in the drawer my icons were overwritten with theme icons. Anyone know how to change icons back to default so app drawer doesn't look queer with only a couple themed icons?

Help = much love


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

Delete


----------

